

Normcore: how a spoof marketing term grew into a fashion phenomenon - striking
http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2014/dec/17/normcore-spoof-marketing-term-fashion-phenomenon

======
diltonm
I don't know much about fashion well nothing but I'd have thought Nomcore
sounded better. Like self-deprecating, self-satirical.

~~~
striking
It hardly needs a push over the edge, I'd argue that it's self-satirizing
already. For example, looking at [1], one might think that they're just having
fun. Until you realize the person who posted this is the Executive Editor at
Genius.

It's art, really.

[1]:
[https://www.facebook.com/300220/posts/10100460584701364](https://www.facebook.com/300220/posts/10100460584701364)

